
Show HN: Stellar Navigator, an Elm UI for Click-Browsing the Stellar Network - fiatjaf
https://stellar.debtmoney.xyz/#/opsforaddr/GC6APVH2HCFB7QLSTG3U55IYSW7ZRNSCTOZZYZJCNHWX2FONCNJNULYN
======
fiatjaf
This is a pure client-side app written in Elm that just fetches data from the
Horizon instance run by the Stellar Development Foundation at
[https://horizon.stellar.org/](https://horizon.stellar.org/). The provided
link points to a random panel, there's nothing special in it, but it should
serve as a basis for navigating (just clicking) through the network elements.

There are some data not accessible through this app yet, mainly offers and
effects, but transactions, ledgers, accounts and operations are there.

I would like feedback on this panel-based navigation. Thank you very much.
Please note that they work with browser history.

The source code for the app is at: [https://github.com/fiatjaf/stellar-
navigator](https://github.com/fiatjaf/stellar-navigator)

